# Detailingworld™ Review - Feck's Philosophy Mohican Wash Mitt



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Firstly, a huge thank you to Markus at Feck's Philosophy for providing this very unique wash mitt, along with two impressive looking drying towels for me to test out. I think this may be my first experience reviewing detailing accessories so bare with me as this is a little different to reviewing products :newbie:. Well lets start this review off with a little background information on this new detailing accessories brand that has just entered the market. Straight from the Feck's Philosophy site:

"Feck's Philosophy was created in 2016 out of our passion for cars, valeting and detailing. With over 6 years of detailing product experience our mission is to provide customers with the best detailing products and accessories at an accessible price. All of our products have been tested by Feck's Philosophy to ensure they meet the highest of standards."

Feck's Philosophy have been brought to the market by Markus Feck which explains where the unique company name comes from. He is the main man behind the brand and for anyone wishing to buy anything I would urge you to contact him directly with any questions as he is very helpful and full of knowledge on any of the accessories he offers :thumb:. The company offers a small range of quality detailing accessories ranging from wash mitts to drying towels, applicators and buffing cloths which will no doubt expand in the future.

For any further info beyond what my review covers please visit the well designed Feck's Philosophy website found here: http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/. The website offers further information on the small range of accessories available thus far.

*The Product*

First of all I have to say looking at the branding I absolutely love the uniqueness. It doesn't have the typical generic detailing related name or detailing company logo which I think should really help it stand out from the crowd. There was an air freshener included in the box and it displays the brand logo. I think it looks (and smells) 'fecking' terrific.



The name sticks in your head and really, who doesn't want an excuse to say 'feck' frequently . Add to that the terrific way they promote their products via youtube and how they are packaged/presented, it all adds to the quality feel surrounding this brand and all before we even come to the products!



The first item to be tested is the very unique wash mitt called The Mohican which is the sort of flag ship item for the company. So what makes this Mitt different compared to others I hear you ask? Correct me if I am wrong but I haven't came across another mitt like this offering two different pile lengths on either side. Firstly we have the extremely soft, plush and long Merino wool side.



These lambs wool fibres measure in at 4" in length offering an extremely safe and gentle wash of your paintwork. With fibres this long and soft the chances of causing any marring to the paintwork in my opinion is highly unlikely. When we flip the Mohican mitt over we find ourselves with wool fibres on the completely opposite side of the spectrum.



This side also has an extremely soft and plush feel to it but with much shorter wool fibres. Of the two I personally prefer the longer side but as the review progresses, I will explain what I especially like about this shorter pile. The mitt was given a good going over looking for any poor stitching or feeling for any imperfections in the wool and the inside of the mitt. I can confirm the quality is top notch with no fraying or poor stitching found. The cuff feels very comfortable on the wrist and the lambswool on both sides of the mitt had no defects at all with every fibre feeling extremely soft to the touch.

One thing I didn't particularly like was the little suede feeling hanger for use when drying. I felt the location of this could potentially risk having it dragging along your paint if using the short pile side. With this in mind, I cut it off to reduce such a risk. Finally the last piece of information worth noting with this mitt is that it is 100% made in the UK. This may not be of importance to many but I like supporting the British market. This being made in the UK is a big tick in my books and would explain the fantastic quality.

Here is the description on the Mohican from the Feck's Philosophy website:

"Revolutionary design created by Feck's Philosophy. Having looked at other products on the market, we've developed a wash mitt to offer you the best of both worlds. We've combined long 4 inch Merino wool and short super soft Merino lambs wool on the reverse to give you this unique wash mitt. The combination of short and long pile wool draw grit and grime away safely, ensuring that your paintwork is always protected whilst washing. The soft cotton cuff makes our mitt comfortable to wear as well as safe to use. This wash mitt shows car grime no mercy and is a must have for the discerning detailer!"

*The Method*

As with any maintenance wash, the wheels were the first thing to be tackled. Tyre side walls and alloys done, the car was treated to a snow foaming.



This was allowed to dwell for around 10 minutes, grills/badges etc were agitated with a detailing brush and wash buckets prepared in this time. On return, the car was rinsed using a pressure washer, removing larger particles of dirt and making it much safer to wash the paintwork now. The shampoo bucket was giving a blast to agitate the shampoo before slipping on the Mohican and dunking it in.



Quickly I could come to some conclusions about the Mohican, both positive and negative. It held a 'fecking' huge amount of shampoo mixture, so much so I found myself squeezing it a little from the inside to ring it out back into the bucket. Due to it holding so much shampoo mix I found it wasn't quite as secure on the wrist as first thought with the weight of the solution pulling it down my wrist but in fairness this is usually an issue with wash mitts in general and not specific to the Mohican. A good point is that despite it moving about on your wrist during use, you can't drop it like you can a wash pad. Transferring it onto the paintwork I also quickly noted just how excellent the suds to panel transfer was due to the 4" wool fibres. If I had to rate it I would say it is easily one of, if not the best suds transfer I have seen from any wash apparatus.



Passing it along the roof, no pressure was required other than the weight of your hand and boy was it smooth. Passing it over the paintwork felt extremely slick, safe and very pleasing. It was exceptionally nice and the trail of suds left behind with each pass was fantastic, only further confirming that this is an extremely safe mitt to be using on paintwork. Now I had some reservations about how difficult these long fibres would be to rinse after each pass. Once the full roof was washed I returned to the rinse bucket and dunked.



My other hand was used to give the mitt a good rub before it was inspected for any retained larger pieces of dirt that could inflict paint marring on re-use.



I am happy to confirm I didn't see or feel anything in those fibres that could cause any marring when used again. One little negative worth noting is you will have to take this off to fully rinse it out prior to dunking into the wash bucket again. Now this is where I found a little gem for this mitt no other mitt or pad offers as one item. The car hadn't been washed in a good few weeks as the weather had been awful up here in Scotland. The lower sections of my car were carrying a substantial amount of muck, even after the snow foam rinse. Moving onto the side of the car, I used the plush 4" side for the top half of the car before flipping the mitt over and using the still soft but shorter fibre wool for the much dirtier lower section of the car. My reasoning behind this is many detailers, me included love the long pile wash fibres for safety but know they are prone to trapping any larger particles of dirt in their deep pile.

Whether intentional or not Feck's Philosophy have removed the drawbacks of both the long and short fibre mitts with the Mohican by simply giving you the best of both. By offering both long and short, you have the safety of the long fibres for the top sections of the car with little fear they will pick up and trap any bigger pieces of dirt. Flip it over and you have the shorter but still soft and safe fibres for the lower sections of the car, without the worry of picking up any large pieces of dirt as this side rinses out easily.



Another added benefit of the short side worth noting is that around intricate or jagged edges, such as the wing badges on my abarth it doesn't snag like the longer fibres. This makes it great to use around these sort of areas.



The short side of the Mohican also glides along the paintwork nicely though not quite as good as the 4" side and offers the same excellent suds to panel transfer. One final little issue for me personally with a mitt though is it made taking photographs a little more difficult but I can forgive it for that :thumb:



*Price*

The Mohican wash mitt costs £22.99 with delivery at £3.95 for a total cost of £26.94 and can be purchased here: http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/product/mohican-wash-mitt/. Now this definitely puts it up at the higher end of the wash mitt/pad market but for me, the quality of this mitt certainly justifies it as does the performance. The only issue I have is the quoted life of the mitt being at 3-6 months. If it really only lasts 6 months tops then for me the value for money is very poor and makes it difficult to suggest to someone.

I did speak to Markus with regards to the life of it and from my own understanding the quoted life of the Mohican is based on how long it has been tested thus far with testing still on going. Personally I suggested removing that claimed durability as it is almost shooting themselves in the foot, adding the durability info back in when it is fully tested. My own personal opinion though is that I would be shocked if this mitt only lasted 6 months. Given how well put together it is and the quality of material used I'd be shocked if this had any noticeable wear after 1 year+ used in the same fashion I have demonstrated.

*Additional info - Code 'FPcrew15' gives you a 15% discount which would bring the cost down to £23.50 delivered.*

*Would I use it again?*

Yes as it really is a superb wash mitt. I now plan to use this mitt exclusively over the next 12 months on the 4 family cars including my own that I look after. I will then report back with how well it has held up over that time for a better indication of durability.

*Conclusion*

I will openly say I have always used wash pads over mitts, that was purely down to personal preference having tried a few cheaper mitts when I first started out. This Mohican wash mitt has really surprised me with the quality of it and a completely different beast to the cheaper alternatives. It still has the usual mitt issue with comfort and moving about on the wrist but the positives greatly outweigh that negligible problem and has really changed my opinion on mitts. I love the duel side fibres which can be used in a specific way to both limit marring and also extend the life of the mitt. I also love just how much suds it creates on the panels and it feels every bit as slick on the paintwork as the best wash mitts & pads out there.

If you are after something a little different to the norm or just a quality wash mitt in general I wouldn't hesitate to suggest the Mohican. There are still some question marks over durability but I hope as I continue to use it I can offer more info on the durability of it.

Thanks for reading! 


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

